# FULL UK Driving license on a post-study visa?



## marrog (Feb 16, 2011)

Posting on behalf of my American other half. She needs a UK driving license, like, yesterday, and is totally prepared to go through the process of getting a provisional, taking the theory test, taking the test and so on.

The question is, can she? Is there anything from a legal standpoint that will stop her from obtaining a UK driving license without permanent status in the UK? She is currently on a post-study visa which runs out in May, although we will be obtaining an unmarried partner's visa before then (we've already been living together three years and have a huge paper-trail so we don't anticipate any problems with this).

Would she be able to get a full UK license on a post-study visa?

Failing that, would she be able to get one on an unmarried partner's visa (during the probation, that is, before getting ILTR)?

It looks from the DVLA site as though basically anyone with a permanent UK address can apply for a provisional and sit the test, regardless of visa status, but it all sounds too simple somehow. I'd really appreciate it if anyone can confirm that it actually does work, or if it doesn't.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

marrog said:


> Posting on behalf of my American other half. She needs a UK driving license, like, yesterday, and is totally prepared to go through the process of getting a provisional, taking the theory test, taking the test and so on.
> 
> The question is, can she? Is there anything from a legal standpoint that will stop her from obtaining a UK driving license without permanent status in the UK? She is currently on a post-study visa which runs out in May, although we will be obtaining an unmarried partner's visa before then (we've already been living together three years and have a huge paper-trail so we don't anticipate any problems with this).
> 
> ...


You only need to be living in UK for more than 6 months to apply for a provisonal licence. This rules out visitors who can only stay for the maximum of 6 months, but with almost any other kind of visa, you are allowed to apply for a licence. So, yes, your partner can.


----------



## marrog (Feb 16, 2011)

Joppa said:


> You only need to be living in UK for more than 6 months to apply for a provisonal licence. This rules out visitors who can only stay for the maximum of 6 months, but with almost any other kind of visa, you are allowed to apply for a licence. So, yes, your partner can.


Thanks for this!


----------



## GordOfSomerset (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry to 'hijack' this thread...

So as my Fiance is in the UK on a Spousal visa (Wedding in October) can she apply for the provisional license? Or does she need to have been here for 6 months before she can apply?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

GordOfSomerset said:


> Sorry to 'hijack' this thread...
> 
> So as my Fiance is in the UK on a Spousal visa (Wedding in October) can she apply for the provisional license? Or does she need to have been here for 6 months before she can apply?


Minimum 6 months is the rule, and she will have to state the date of UK arrival on application form. As her visa is only valid for 6 months, it will mean after she gets her FLR.


----------



## mishkab (Feb 15, 2011)

My turn to hijack the thread I guess... Joppa, you're just full of excellent information!

I received my visa last week and am moving at the end of the month. Does that mean I have to drive on my Canadian license for the first 6 months?

What are the difficulties in finding insurance??

Thanks!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mishkab said:


> My turn to hijack the thread I guess... Joppa, you're just full of excellent information!
> 
> I received my visa last week and am moving at the end of the month. Does that mean I have to drive on my Canadian license for the first 6 months?
> 
> ...


I think with a Canadian licence, provided you have a leave to enter UK for longterm, you can exchange it for a British one straightaway. So if you are on a spouse visa valid 27 months, you are fine to go ahead, but if you are on a fiancé(e) visa valid 6 months, wait until you get your FLR. 
One thing about exchanging Canadian licence is you will only get a licence to drive automatic cars, unless you can submit evidence your test was passsed in a manual car from the licensing authority.
See Exchanging your foreign driving licence : Directgov - Motoring

It's difficult if not impossible to get insurance if you only have Canadian licence. Contact by phone Direct Line or Aviva - two companies known to be sympathetic to recent arrivals. Also bring any proof of no-claim discount which may be honoured in UK. Even if you change to UK licence, your lack of UK driving experience will make you a higher risk so you are likely to pay more than average motorists. Just drive carefully and build up no-claim bonus to cut future premiums.


----------



## mishkab (Feb 15, 2011)

Joppa said:


> I think with a Canadian licence, provided you have a leave to enter UK for longterm, you can exchange it for a British one straightaway. So if you are on a spouse visa valid 27 months, you are fine to go ahead, but if you are on a fiancé(e) visa valid 6 months, wait until you get your FLR.
> One thing about exchanging Canadian licence is you will only get a licence to drive automatic cars, unless you can submit evidence your test was passsed in a manual car from the licensing authority.
> See Exchanging your foreign driving licence : Directgov - Motoring
> 
> It's difficult if not impossible to get insurance if you only have Canadian licence. Contact by phone Direct Line or Aviva - two companies known to be sympathetic to recent arrivals. Also bring any proof of no-claim discount which may be honoured in UK. Even if you change to UK licence, your lack of UK driving experience will make you a higher risk so you are likely to pay more than average motorists. Just drive carefully and build up no-claim bonus to cut future premiums.


Thanks Joppa. I've been issued an Ancestry Visa - so 5 years.

Also, I've been living and driving in France for the last 10 years. Will the proof from my insurance company here be honoured?

I did not, however, change my license over when I should have (bad bad girl!) so I will be stuck with an automatic (or perhaps semi-automatic DSP) at least until I go through the tests again.

Do you know if both theory and road test would be required if I wanted, in the future, to change the limited-automatic license to a full one? Obviously, the limit would be a pain with hire cars.

I will definitely keep Aviva and Direct-Line in mind!

I've been contemplating keeping my current car for the first couple of months while I get settled but as it's LHD, I'm not sure how much that hassle will be worth it.

Cheers!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mishkab said:


> Thanks Joppa. I've been issued an Ancestry Visa - so 5 years.
> 
> Also, I've been living and driving in France for the last 10 years. Will the proof from my insurance company here be honoured?
> 
> ...


Your visa is fine for exchanging your licence straightaway. You need to have a permanent address in UK, not a temporary one staying with relatives etc.

Your French proof of no claims is more likely to be honoured, so bring it along. Many companies only recognise UK record, however.

I think you only need to pass the practical test in manual to get the full licence, but find out nearer the time as rules change frequently.

LHD cars can be driven in UK but obviously it's less convenient and insurers usually charge more. You are supposed to register and pay tax on the car straightaway if you become a UK resident. You may get away with it for a short period, but if you have an accident or commit a motoring offence and police gets involved, you may be in trouble.
Driving in the UK with non-UK number plates : Directgov - Motoring


----------



## mishkab (Feb 15, 2011)

Joppa said:


> LHD cars can be driven in UK but obviously it's less convenient and insurers usually charge more. You are supposed to register and pay tax on the car straightaway if you become a UK resident. You may get away with it for a short period, but if you have an accident or commit a motoring offence and police gets involved, you may be in trouble.
> Driving in the UK with non-UK number plates : Directgov - Motoring


I was afraid of that... being "latin", things are rather more relaxed here in France.

Thanks for your help!!


----------

